
Ask HN: How do you re-engage with your sense of wonder? - _sword
I have been working a demanding job for the past several years that consumes my time and my attention. I’ve felt like I’ve lost my sense of wonder after this time. I’ve recognized this more recently and so I’m curious - how have you re-engaged with your sense of wonder?
======
drakonka
My sense of wonder never goes away about programming or building software in
general, but my sense of wonder about my _job_ certainly fluctuates over the
years. I find attending one of the larger internal conferences to be a good
way to get re-motivated and enthusiastic about the company again. Luckily my
favorite one of these (a conference all about the company's proprietary
engine) happens in my city every year, and I've had a chance to attend for the
last five years (first year being my first year at the company as well). I
usually leave re-energized, having met interesting people and learned
interesting things.

------
duxup
Having kids works. You experience the world all over again through them.

Having said that I wouldn't recommend that choice purely to solve your
problem.

------
csnewb
I work in the security industry, and for me, it was attending the DEF CON
conference. I was feeling very demotivated and burned out at my current job,
but going to the conference rekindled my drive and thirst for learning. Being
surrounded by so many like minded who are incredibly passionate about their
craft, and actually talking to and learning from these people opened my eyes
to how many interesting things there are to learn. Of course, the
presentations and workshops were very educational as well. I just bought like
five books that I want to devour as soon as I get home, and start working on
more projects in my spare time. In your situation, maybe going to a conference
or even a local meetup group, or just in general surrounding yourself with
passionate people, might reignite your sense of wonder. Good luck!

~~~
darrelld
Defcon 26 is just wrapping up today and it was my first one. I've been feeling
reinvigorated all weekend long.

Ready to start working on some projects, especially seeing how some exploits /
projects were so "simple" and straight forward.

------
p0d
Walking. Trying to be happy in a demanding job is tiring. Your brain needs a
break. Get out into nature with a flask and a sandwhich. Pay attention to your
surroundings and don’t overthink as you walk. Your brain will thank you for
it.

~~~
whatsstolat
Surfing (I'm a beginner) seems to recharge my soul.

------
owly
Hiking mountains with technology off. Astronomy. Seeing through the eyes of a
child.

------
gravy
Watching vsauce videos

------
matt_the_bass
Road trip!

Watch waves at the ocean.

Look up at a really tall tree.

Hike up a steep mountain ridge.

~~~
eykanspelgud
A short summer adventure driving from east coast to west coast helped me learn
to appreciate the journey more than the destination, and that thinking has
crossed over to developing habits that have improved my life.

